# Returning to UK on holiday with bad debt.



## proccyboy

Hi All

I'm new to this forum, this is my first post, any help much appreciated.

I left the UK for New Zealand 4 years ago. Unfortunately, due to a a business deal that went wrong, I left the UK with quite significant debt and am unable to repay it.

I was chased for the debt or the first year or so, but have heard nothing since. I'm not proud of the situation, but as things stand I can't change it.

My question relates to returning to the UK. I need to return for an important family wedding, but am concerned that I may encounter problems when re-entering the UK or when trying to leave. 

Can I be stopped on entry or exit at the airport? Are there other risks I need to be aware of?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## escapedtonz

proccyboy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm new to this forum, this is my first post, any help much appreciated.
> 
> I left the UK for New Zealand 4 years ago. Unfortunately, due to a a business deal that went wrong, I left the UK with quite significant debt and am unable to repay it.
> 
> I was chased for the debt or the first year or so, but have heard nothing since. I'm not proud of the situation, but as things stand I can't change it.
> 
> My question relates to returning to the UK. I need to return for an important family wedding, but am concerned that I may encounter problems when re-entering the UK or when trying to leave.
> 
> Can I be stopped on entry or exit at the airport? Are there other risks I need to be aware of?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Woh...God question!

No expert, but I'd say not.
Having debt isn't a criminal offence. 
I expect 99% of the worlds population owes money via some sort of finance even if that finance not strictly legal - i.e. loan sharks.
If the company who is owed the debt have been in touch and chased you for the money here in NZ, then there is no reason why they wouldn't keep you informed of their intentions should the debt not be paid.
If they have taken proceedings against you in a UK court of law, then you should (at some point) know about it as the court has to inform you and advise you to get representation.
If for some unknown reason, you have been ordered to court but missed the hearing, you could I suppose, somewhere down the line be held in contempt of court by the judge and as such a warrant issued for you're arrest, but this is 2013 and I suppose you have more rights than the company owed the debt ?

As far as I know a person's debt stays with them for a period of 7 years until it is wiped - or more to the point cannot be hunted down after this time.

Can't guarantee you not having any problems, but I'd try to make sure before setting foot on English soil just in case.

Why not contact a solicitor in the UK by phone/email and ask them your question. There are also websites available where solicitors are available 24hrs to answer questions like this for a small payment, but make sure it's a reputable site before handing over any money and also make sure they are UK solicitors dealing with UK law.

How about solving the debt issue. Is that an option ?
You could approach the company owed the money and negotiate a settlement with them and all your problems will be lifted ?


----------



## proccyboy

Thanks escapedtonz - a comprehensive response and much appreciated.

I will contact a UK based solicitor for further advice. Don't suppose you have the name of one of the web based sites you mentioned?

Cheers

Proccyboy


----------



## escapedtonz

proccyboy said:


> Thanks escapedtonz - a comprehensive response and much appreciated.
> 
> I will contact a UK based solicitor for further advice. Don't suppose you have the name of one of the web based sites you mentioned?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Proccyboy


Ah there are many. 
You need to establish which area of law the debt comes under then just google it.
If you go down the internet advice route just make sure the advice is based on UK law & not US or anywhere else which may be very different.
Probably easier just to pick a high street solicitor from your home town back in the UK, ring them and ask if they can offer advice - the least they will do if they cant help is confirm what type of solicitor you need to get in touch with.

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------



## bianca111

Hi,

Can you tell me how you got on when you went back as I'm in the exact same position and Im' really worried about being stopped as I have a Husband and Child in Oz now!


----------

